# Clinton Electromatic Watch



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi friends, have just purchased this lovely watch and wanted to ask how rare are they? I see Paul has a stunning one on his website. It measures 35mm wide and has 18mm lugs but looks much bigger on the wrist and is in great condition, am really chuffed with it. Just got to do a bit of gentle cleaning on it but already it looks good and ticks away nicely :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice! :yes: ...and very similar to the Baylor, also on my website.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well thats interesting Paul, i noticed my watch just has a red centre seconds hand and yours had the lightening dagger, and the "Baylor" has the red hand........

Presumably they were both made by the same company and my watch had the wrong seconds hand fitted to it???

The picture of my watch does not really show how bright the gold is on the hands and case work and how good the dial is, like yours i guess, you can only see it properly in the flesh, i love the way the centre of the dial is "double sunk" I was thinking of moving it on but can't seem to get it of my wrist.........


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Does yours have the "crossing" on the button? seems strange.......


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

harryblakes7 said:


> Does yours have the "crossing" on the button? seems strange.......


The crossing on the crown is very correct for many Landeron 4750 based watches. Nearly all watches with this movement, regardless of the "makers" name on the dial, have the same cases, case backs and crowns. It seems very likely that Landeron not only supplied the movements, but case parts as well...which sort of makes sense when you think about housing the battery and making connections between battery and movement.

West End:










Waltham: you can just make out top of crown










I think your red tipped second hand is correct.


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

I love it :drool: here is my matching Hampden, I also have a Clinton.

If your interested, my "Hampden Story" (see below) has been undated and contains more about The Clinton Watch Co., thanks to help from Joe Wein the current owner.

I monitor the selling prices of Hampden/Clinton's and they have rocketed in the past 12 months, so in my opinion you not only have great taste in watches, but have also made a sound financial investment :thumbup:.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Paul, really interesting about the cases....... and the "crossing" on the button. Glad you feel my red centre second hand is correct. Gonna treat it to a new leather strap. I must say that the Waltham electric is really stunning! A beautiful dial with that i presume "electron" motif. You have some really lovely watches Paul.......

Hi Worzel, glad you also like the Hampden / Clinton's. The dial on my watch is like it was made yesterday, the gold minute markers dazzle in the light and the gold hands are so fresh, it came from a deceased estate and i reckon it has been locked away for a long time, it has a very slight radium burn into the dial at the 10 o'clock position so the watch has not run for a long time, it's great to find a "sleeper"

And before anyone asks, it's not for sale!! It is in just too good condition to let go.........


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

harryblakes7 said:


> it has a very slight radium burn into the dial at the 10 o'clock position so the watch has not run for a long time, it's great to find a "sleeper"


Radium burns as a pain...my Baylor has one at 4.


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Hi friends, have just purchased this lovely watch and wanted to ask how rare are they? I see Paul has a stunning one on his website. It measures 35mm wide and has 18mm lugs but looks much bigger on the wrist and is in great condition, am really chuffed with it. Just got to do a bit of gentle cleaning on it but already it looks good and ticks away nicely :yes:


looks the part


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> And before anyone asks, *it's not for sale!!* It is in just too good condition to let go.........


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well that was before the dentist's bill of Â£1300 hit the door mat :down:

8 fillings and one tooth out............ and i was already going to a private dentist who was totally useless!! He charged me Â£120 for a check up and said there was nothing wrong!! Trying to get money back...........

Anyone want a Kidney??


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Worzel said:


> harryblakes7 said:
> 
> 
> > And before anyone asks, *it's not for sale!!* It is in just too good condition to let go.........


:rofl:

Looks like we've all got the same searches set up


----------

